# John Petrucci needs to play more acoustic guitar...



## distressed_romeo (Aug 25, 2008)

Evidence...


----------



## 777 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow. that was sweet


----------



## Lee (Aug 25, 2008)

Besides the poor recording quality, that was freaking awesome.


----------



## Brendan G (Aug 25, 2008)

Not John Petrucci playing but I came across this video and enjoyed it a lot


----------



## El Caco (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks for reminding me about this clip DR


----------



## Demeyes (Aug 26, 2008)

Cool, that's a really interesting version of the song.


----------



## YYZ2112 (Aug 26, 2008)

I've seen this clip before and it's great. I actually like this acoustic version better than the original.


----------



## Seedawakener (Aug 26, 2008)

You don't hear Labrie singing in falsetto very often! Petrucci is great in that video but Labrie is kinda low all the time. Great though!


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 26, 2008)

An Evening with John Petrucci and Jordan Rudess - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

If I remember correctly this has some really good acoustic songs on it.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 26, 2008)

An Evening with John Petrucci and Jordan Rudess - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

If I remember correctly this has some really good acoustic songs on it.


----------



## keithb (Aug 26, 2008)

I believe 'An Evening with...' was recorded with a single guitar with piezos for the 'acoustic' bits and into a Mark IV and Boss delay (with not much else) for the electric parts.


----------



## kung_fu (Aug 26, 2008)

That was pretty sweet. The acoustic version probably would have been more successful as a single. Now i want the tab


----------



## Apophis (Aug 26, 2008)

Really nice


----------



## Drew (Aug 26, 2008)

keithb said:


> I believe 'An Evening with...' was recorded with a single guitar with piezos for the 'acoustic' bits and into a Mark IV and Boss delay (with not much else) for the electric parts.



 It's all piezo.


----------



## Variant (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow, that's pretty old, back before John fell into the radioactive goo that turned him into Danzhulk.


----------



## Leec (Aug 26, 2008)

Aye, it's a great version of it. 

Also saw this on there; a great fingerstyle version of it. It would make even Joe Pass proud:


----------



## ohio_eric (Aug 26, 2008)

Who's the skinny guy playing guitar with the long hair? 

Petrucci is just a flat out great player.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Aug 27, 2008)

Excellent. I liked everything except the trill at the end; it didn't seem to fit. But I do believe that this version was much more personal than what was on the album. And that kind of intimate feeling would much better suit the song.


----------



## YYZ2112 (Aug 28, 2008)

The bottom line for me is that I miss this era of DT. Awake is my favorite DT album but Images And Words changed how I viewed progressive metal.


----------



## FYP666 (Aug 28, 2008)

That's something so beautiful


----------



## Loganator456 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hell yes. Another Day is an amazing song.


----------



## DanD (Aug 29, 2008)

That just inspired me to play my dusty grandpas guitars again. 

Thank you, Romeo.


----------



## bulletbass man (Aug 29, 2008)

YouTube - John Williams n' Julian Bream - spanish dance no.1
YouTube - John Williams plays A.Barrios Mangore
YouTube - Julian Bream - Bach Fugue in A minor
YouTube - Heike Matthiesen - Tango en skai

Seriously these guys own petrucci.


----------



## YYZ2112 (Aug 30, 2008)

Leec said:


> Aye, it's a great version of it.
> 
> Also saw this on there; a great fingerstyle version of it. It would make even Joe Pass proud:




That was nice! 
My fret hand hurts just watching that.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Sep 1, 2008)

bulletbass man said:


> YouTube - John Williams n' Julian Bream - spanish dance no.1
> YouTube - John Williams plays A.Barrios Mangore
> YouTube - Julian Bream - Bach Fugue in A minor
> YouTube - Heike Matthiesen - Tango en skai
> ...




wtf? This has no relevance to petrucci, other than the fact that they're pleying acoustic. It's not like you can even compare composition because they didn't write it. I mean, they're great, but why did you post that?


----------



## zak (Sep 1, 2008)

Lucky Seven said:


> wtf? This has no relevance to petrucci, other than the fact that they're pleying acoustic. It's not like you can even compare composition because they didn't write it. I mean, they're great, but why did you post that?



Ya, that's kind of a random post. Breams and William are definitely better finger players, but I don't think they could compete with Petrucci with a pick. 

But for a "now for something completely different" post, its good peoples attention will be to watch that Brahms transcription, it is monsterous.


----------



## bulletbass man (Sep 2, 2008)

Eh I just love John Williams and Breams. They're technique is absolutely amazing. They play faster and cleaner than most players ever will with a pick and they only use thier fingers. I play classical guitar and every time I watch these guys they just floor me.

May not have relevance to petrucci or not but to create an entirely seperate video on youtube thread seemed a little silly to me. So I just shared in this thread.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Sep 2, 2008)

Eh, that's okay. Didn't mean to come off as a dick, it was the petrucci fanboi in me that made me do it!


----------



## bulletbass man (Sep 6, 2008)

don't worry,

It happens to the best of us. Especially when it comes to our favorite guitarists.


----------



## JoryGriffin (Nov 9, 2008)

that was brilliant. I love it when there seems to be soem thought behind transfering a song to an acoustic guitar rather than just playing it.

Reminds me of 12:5 by PoS... I love that album


----------



## Fred (Nov 9, 2008)

The original video is gayer than More Than Words, for Christ's sake! Two dudes with super-long hair crooning in super-short shorts atop the most hackneyed chord progression imaginable = . Also the most disgusting transducer-y acoustic tone from Petrucci.

That fingerstyle video up there that Lee posted, on the other hand... Now that's what I'm talking about!


----------



## GazPots (Nov 10, 2008)

Now now Fred.

It _was_ the early 90's which was rather gay but to insult the petrucci is just not cricket. 


Insult Labrie all you want though.


----------



## Fred (Nov 10, 2008)

Bahaha. Well, I'm sure you already know I'm generally not the greatest DT fan.

I will admit that Petrucci's looking better here than his current elephantitis-stricken state, .


----------



## GazPots (Nov 10, 2008)

He's gone from his Yeti/Bear stage to straightened long hair stage.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Nov 11, 2008)

Beware of the Yetrucci:


----------

